# Sueding(?) using dark colors as a background



## TheYFox (Jan 11, 2020)

I am painting a commission work that has a night sky background. I have had recurring problems with
what I *think* is sueding -- I am getting areas that seem reflective -- dull -- when the light hits it from directly behind it does not match the rest of the background color. The colors I am using are a mix of Van **** brown, burnt umber and ultramarine blue. The client wants the painting to have lots of browns and the color is quite awesome but I'm having these splotchy, reflective areas each time I repaint it. I'm sure the darker color has something to do with it and the last repaint looked "better" but still a few areas of blotchyness. I used no medium in the paint mix on the second and third attempts to rule that out. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Clarissa (Oct 24, 2019)

If top layers have less medium (oil), it could crack later.


----------

